# NATPC M010s



## philgatt (Sep 13, 2012)

We have just purchased one of these tablets and are having various issues with applications crashing and not able to connect to the wireless network unless in same roomas router. There doesn't seem to be much help out there for this tablet and hope that somebody could point me in the right direction in here. Trying to set it up for Daughters Christmas but certainly don't want to give it to her with the problems it has.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

If it cant connect unless it is in the same room, that could be an issue with the WiFi receiver that is built in. That is something that no one can assist with. If it is under powered or just malfunctioning, there is nothing that can be done short of getting it replaced with a different once.

The Apps crashing can be tons of things. What apps are crashing? Have you closed out other apps to free up RAM to run new apps?

Frankly this thing is under powered. It is only a 800MHz CPU in there with 256MB of RAM. That is less than smart phones that were released years ago. Even my Samsung Captivate has more RAM than that. Most likely there is at least 50% or more of the RAM used up by Android itself and several apps that always run. Then trying to run other apps just causes the system to crash and the apps to crash. 

In my honest opinion, I would get a refund for this and get a better device. This thing is cheap for a reason, cause it is under powered and cant do multi-tasking well. Something that Android is built on. Apps dont close, they just go to sleep. So you will be forced to constantly go into the Settings>Applications and free up RAM to do new tasks. If you dont want to bother with that, you could go with the dreaded Task Killer Apps, that really arent necessary but with this device might be a must. You got what you paid for. A tablet that isnt even fit to be compared to smart phones of 3 years ago.


----------



## philgatt (Sep 13, 2012)

Thank you so much for that. Everything you said makes sense. Think I will just return it and get something better. Much appreciate the time you took to reply.

Phil :thumb:


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

Not a problem. Glad it was useful.


----------

